# Arrow what is best



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

I am shooting a HCA speed pro 2009 model this bow shoots a 350 gr arrow at 350fps at 70 lbs. It also is the only bow that will warranty down to 3 grains per lb. I am shooting HCA speed pro arrows at 5.5 grains per inch my total arrow weight is 280 grains and shoots just under 400 fps with this setup. My only complaint is the durability of the arrows. Does anyone make a comparable arrow that is stronger. I have taken several whitetails with this setup with no penetration issues as a matter a fact when shooting with friends my arrows always penetrate deeper in the target even out to 40 yards.


----------



## UNCLE TUB (Dec 1, 2009)

Stick with it as you could try heavier arrows for target,but the lighter arrow as you say must peneterate more.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Victory Archery carries a VForce HV in 6.4 gpi with a .350 spine or a VX-22HV in 6.6gpi at .300


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Uh, check with HC, the company is now owned by Nathan Land, and says he doesn't warranty the bows before he took over the co. I think there is one or two that will still have warranty, because he still produces them. Check first before going to light of an arrow, and busting up something that will not have any warranty!!


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Michihunter said:


> Victory Archery carries a VForce HV in 6.4 gpi with a .350 spine or a VX-22HV in 6.6gpi at .300


 

Bought a dozen Victory archery VForce HV 300 6.9 gr look like a quality product. Thanks for the info


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> Bought a dozen Victory archery VForce HV 300 6.9 gr look like a quality product. Thanks for the info


You will be happy I'm sure.


----------

